# Looking for name of an old horror remix cd.



## Playswithswords (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm looking for the name of a CD my brother once owned a long time ago (I've already checked with him and he doesn't remember what it was called) of horror movie remixes. The CD itself had kind of a green-blue design on it and also had the Cryptkeeper's face. The tracks were remixes of horror movie themes with dialogues from the movies thrown in and had lots and LOTS of bass. If anyone can help me out, I would greatly appreciate it. It was an wonderful CD and had tracks covering Nightmare on Elm Street, Halloween, Friday the 13th, Evil Dead, Poltergeist, Tales from the Crypt, The Exorcist, and more.


----------



## Ora Magnus (May 17, 2015)

Hello.

I believe we are looking for the same music CD although I do not know the name of it yet. I had this music CD that my older brother either bought from somewhere or it was given to him by a friend. The details that I can remember are on the cover of the music CD there was a skull like face colored in green or bluish like you mention. The first track was the theme to Tales From The Crypt, The second track might have been Poltergeist or Child's Play and the last track or hidden track at the end was The Exorcist. I know there were audio remixed in with the music from Tales From The Crypt, Poltergeist, Child's Play, Nightmare On Elm Street, Friday The 13th, Halloween, The Exorcist, Evil Dead, The Shining, Hellraiser, Tales From The Darkside and I think American Werewolf In London, and Texas Chainsaw Massacre. I Stumbled upon here trying to find what information I could and If I find anything I will keep you posted.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

*Found it yet?*

Perhaps you've found it by now, but could this be the album you're looking for?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009FRG1FW/ref=dm_ws_sp_ps_dp


----------



## Ora Magnus (May 17, 2015)

I am not sure if the previous individual may have found the soundtrack by now but I can confirm that isn't the CD I am looking for but thank you for taking the time to try and find it. The soundtrack itself is from the mid 90's I am all but certain. I think I am pretty much given up on trying to find it.


----------



## Ora Magnus (May 17, 2015)

A few years ago I finally found the name to this music cd and I thought I would let anyone who may find this post for the same reason, and is wondering the name of it. And here it is boyos! The name of it is Bass From The Krypt by Bassorcist. I hope this helps someone out there.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

One of the downsides of CD Halloween soundtracks is that they often came out under different names and different covers. It was a way of catching the eye of a buyer who might not pay enough attention to what they were buying to notice they already had all the songs, sounds, or what-have-you. Taking that into consideration, try heading on over to *Halloween - Scary Sounds (2 Hours) . *This is a collection of all manner of Halloween related CDs ripped to MP3. You might find what you're looking for there, or even expand beyond what you were hoping to find.


----------



## dpeterson (Aug 31, 2008)

SoundCloud Bass From The Krypt


----------

